# Osprey Packs Raptor 10 Hydration 2012 Close Out



## Mahmer09 (Jan 8, 2013)

In doing some quick research, the Osprey Raptor 10 looks like the pack for me. The 2013 model has had some upgrades to the 2012 model. But REI is having a closeout of the 2012 for $65. That's almost half off compared to the new model. Is the new model that much better? For $65 is the 2012 kind of steal?


----------



## rho (Dec 13, 2007)

i really like ospreys packs. hate their bladder/hose system. high quality well made packs.

Sent by smoke signal.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I bought my 2013 for $95 when one of the sites was doing a 20% of anything deal. It was worth it to me for the zippered side pockets and the tool pouch has also been really nice. The way they changed the bladder pocket's zipper to handle the tube is also pretty slick. I figured I used my old $25 sette pricepoint pack for 5 years so this one should last forever so why not spend a little more for the cool features. Oprey's great warranty doesn't hurt either.


----------

